# 2013 extended deer



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

so last year they split it up into units, and unless you applied for that unit, you cant hunt it until after the regular deer season is over.

my question is, i am not seeing those units this year on the application, how do you hunt the extended areas during the regular season?? i read the guide book, i must be missing something.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe the majority of the Wasatch extended area is encompassed by units 3, 4/5/6, and 17A. I would go with 4/5/6 if I were you.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Unit 4/5/6 isn't a bad unit to hike and look around, but if you want to see some deer, then pick a different unit. The deer herd in 4/5/6 is pretty bad. Maybe they have some good numbers that show up later in the year but early on it sucks!!


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

had already applied but just realized how it works, finally took the time to read it closer, thanks.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

4/5/6 is decent for deer if you know where to look and are willing to put the time in for the early season. late season an easier hunt since they are down in the foothills above cities. it is a fun unit to hunt early if you get off your ATV and get in the back country.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> 4/5/6 is decent for deer if you know where to look and are willing to put the time in for the early season. late season an easier hunt since they are down in the foothills above cities. it is a fun unit to hunt early if you get off your ATV and get in the back country.


+1


----------

